# What are the "hidden" costs of buying a bike for the first time?



## WonderM (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, all,
I am trying to figure out my budget for a bike and am wondering if you could give me a heads up as to the different things I'll need to buy that aren't a bike. I am moving and won't have the few things I did have (helmet etc) so I need to start completely new, and it is my first road bike anyway. So far I've compiled this list:

*Cyclocomputer
Pedals
Shoes
Helmet
Shorts x2
*Jersey x2
Bottle
Bottle cage
Tube x2
Saddle bag
Tire lever x2
Pump
CO2 Inflator
CO2 Cartridge x2

I've put an asterisk next to the items where I am not sure if they are necessary, but they seem like they'd at the least be very useful. I've been looking into what buying good quality items for each would cost and it seems to be several hundred dollars, but I am having a hard time finding out how much I should be spending on pedals etc. It seems like to buy a good pair of shorts it is ~$60 and that is one area I definitely don't want to skimp on. It seems like buying quality in all of these areas is $500-$600 or more.

Thanks in advance everyone,
wm

Edit: Are any of these things typically "thrown in" when you buy the bike? I am assuming I could get a deal by buying the whole it from one dealer at the same time as the bike.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

There seem to be differing opinions as to whether it is best to carry two spare tubes, or one and a patch kit. I personally like the idea that the patch kit gives me more chances to get home.

I would add that you will want to confirm that the LBS you are buying from will perform a thorough fitting with the bike purchase. Although it was included at my LBS, I have read about some shops charging significant amounts of money for the service.

As for your "thrown in" question, Mine gave me a 10% discount off the sticker price on the bike, and 20-30% (depending on individual profit margin) off the accessories during the first month after buying the bike.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You should put an asterisk next to the CO2 stuff. That's nice to have, but if you have a mini-pump or frame pump, you don't need it. And you should always have a mini-pump or frame pump on the bike, for the day when you run out of CO2. 

The only thing a bike store will typically throw in for free is a water bottle, but any good store should cut you a break on the accessories you've listed above. Expect 10-20% off.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

pretty complete list, but you may have forgotten *gloves*.

you may also have suitable *socks* from other sports -- as long as they're not cotton.

depending on your local climate, at some point you may want a *wind vest* , *arm warmers*, and/or *knee warmers*.


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

One idea is to think about places/things where you can skimp and other areas where you shouldn't. For example, many folks consider the top 3 priorities those places where you and the bike "meet" - feet (shoes); hands (gloves) and butt (shorts/bibs). 

I personally started with $30 shorts but read somewhere not to skimp and went to $60 shorts but then read that they get REALLY good after $150 and I found a pair like that but on sales for less than $100. WOW - what a difference after 30-50 miles. On the flip side, although some will argue, I've heard most folks say a jersey is a jersey with perhaps making sure you get a full or nearly full zipper to help with heat regulation.


----------



## chs4 (Nov 19, 2008)

I too needed all the associated gear when I bought my bike last fall. I think you have a pretty good handle on what you'll need/want. 

For me the "must-haves" would be:

Helmet
Shorts/bibs x2
Jersey x2
Gloves
Bottle/cage
Tube x2
Patch kit
Saddle bag
Multitool
Tire levers
CO2 Inflator (or mini-pump as mentioned)
CO2 Cartridge x2
Floor Pump

The "not-100%-necessary-to-start" but definitely good investments:

Shoes
Pedals
Computer

Then you can add in any climate-specific needs such as jacket, vest, warmers, etc.

I know you're trying to put a dollar value on these items but that's going to vary widely as there are various levels of quality among many of the items listed. Take the above lists and do some quick checking online to get yourself a budgetary number.

As for freebies...when I bought my bike my LBS charged me for the saddle bag, gloves and helmet and threw in the bottle/cage, tubes, patch kit, multitool, tire levers and CO2 pump w/a couple cartridges. The bike I bought was a leftover 2008, so I got a pretty good discount on that as well. 

All in all I made out well, and that particular LBS has a customer for life. (unless I move!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

You don't need CO2.

You do need gloves and a floor pump.

You may need more than 2 spare tubes.

60 dollar shorts are not giong to be all that great unless you get 100 dollar shorts on sale for 60.

You may need lights. You may need a handlebar bag (especially if you're not getting jerseys with pockets. Wicking Tshirts from target will work find if you don't need the pockets. You do need somewhere to store snacks for longer rides though.

I'd suggest 2 bottle cages and 2 bottles.

Patch kit, too.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't forget all new clothes after riding for awhile.  

Cyclocomputer is not necessary but it could be good motivation and you can get something cheap that will tell you speed and distance. I've only been at it for a year but I don't own a CO2 inflator - stick to a pump (Lezyne Road Drive, Topeak Road Morph) and use it once in awhile to be sure it's still good and then you won't have to worry about a bad cartridge or forgetting to replace the one you used. Tubes are cheap enough that you probably want a couple more spares, and then patch them if possible. Gloves are a good idea, so are glasses - better to have a bug smear your lens than go into your eye. Bike-specific multi-tool is a great thing to have, but make sure you know what to do with it.  

Doesn't sound like you're really starting out from day #1 with riding, but if you were I think you could skip the shoes, pedals, jerseys and maybe even shorts until you started riding longer distances.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*What they all said...*

...plus, if you don't already have it, some kind of decent eye protection, both for UV and for protection from rocks, bugs, etc. One place where I get a lot of good stuff at a great price is Sierra Trading Post. For example, I just got the following really great Descente bib shorts (get bib shorts, not shorts), and jersey, and also some really decent Uvex glasses:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1635P_Descente-Spirit-Cycling-Bib-Shorts-For-Men.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...rbon-Cycling-Jersey-Short-Sleeve-For-Men.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...es-with-Interchangeable-Lenses-Polarized.html


----------



## WonderM (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all of the excellent advice. It sounds like I made a pretty comprehensive list. I will definitely pick up a patch kit, minipump and gloves as my hands to tend to sweat a lot. I already have an excellent pair of sunglasses for cycling, so I've already got eye protection. Also, I forgot to put a x2 next to it but I am getting at least two bottle cages and two bottles if not a Camelbak. I drink a lot and during the summer months it is necessary for me to keep a lot of water on me.

One thing I am curious about-- how are pedals and shoes not musts? None of the bikes I am looking at have pedals, and the bulk of road pedals are clipless so I'd need shoes as well.

Thank you again everyone for all of the advice. It is really appreciated.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

WonderM said:


> ... One thing I am curious about-- how are pedals and shoes not musts? None of the bikes I am looking at have pedals, and the bulk of road pedals are clipless so I'd need shoes as well. ..


Yeah, this puzzles me too.
Clipless pedals increase my efficiency by some 15%, I'd estimate -- _can't_ imagine riding without them.

Although it's _not_ what I choose to do, a significant minority of my riding partners select MTB shoes, makes it easier to walk about ... although we never do rides on which that would matter! Maybe it's for rides with their wives or girlfriends ;-)

Nonetheless, MTB vs Road shoe is the first decision to make... I favor stiff road shoes for road biking.

Decent pair of shoes: $100-200 and up. Numerous choices. Don't settle for a fit that isn't _at least_ as comfortable as your best street shoe. A "hot spot" would be hell after after 20 miles ... Popular road shoes include Sidi, Shimano, and many others.

Decent pair of clipless pedals: $80-ish and up. Look, Speedplay, and Shimano are probably the 3 most popular road pedals.
Look and Shimano share a similar (but _not_ compatible) design, Speedplay uses different concept. All have their fans & supporters.

A poster above mentioned _bib-style_ bike shorts. I have 3 prs regular waist-band shorts, and for last month's b-day, wife gave me a pair of bib shorts. Wow, they're great!! A much "freer" sensation around the waistband. Maybe it's a placebo effect, but it also "feels" that my deep breathing is easier.
I'm a convert, and from now on, I'm only buying bibs :thumbsup: 

Addendum: just my preference, but regarding tire levers, after fussing with several Mfrs and designs, I like Park Tool the best. They have a thinner edge, with just the right curve-shape, makes it easiest to slip under a tight tire without destroying a tube . You need only carry 2, not the full set of 3.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Skull Cap for under Helmet
Bandanna
Cycling Glasses
Mirror
Pledge
Chain Lube
Chain Rag
PowerBar


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

WonderM said:


> One thing I am curious about-- how are pedals and shoes not musts? None of the bikes I am looking at have pedals, and the bulk of road pedals are clipless so I'd need shoes as well.


I'll put it this way - my neighbor has just gotten interested in riding. I've been out with him now a couple of times and we go about 5-6 miles. I think it's great that he's doing it. In the past 20+ years I'll bet he could count on one hand how many times he's done it before this year. However, I can't see how clipless or toe clips & straps would be anything other than a hassle for him at this stage of the game. In a couple of months it might be another story but for now, no. It's one more skill to learn, that's all. But if you're beyond that level - say at my friend's "in a couple months" level or more, then no reason not to go for the clipless if that's what you want.


----------



## WonderM (Nov 9, 2008)

kykr13 said:


> I'll put it this way - my neighbor has just gotten interested in riding. I've been out with him now a couple of times and we go about 5-6 miles. I think it's great that he's doing it. In the past 20+ years I'll bet he could count on one hand how many times he's done it before this year. However, I can't see how clipless or toe clips & straps would be anything other than a hassle for him at this stage of the game. In a couple of months it might be another story but for now, no. It's one more skill to learn, that's all. But if you're beyond that level - say at my friend's "in a couple months" level or more, then no reason not to go for the clipless if that's what you want.


Well, I already ride more than 5-6 miles in a go easy, so it isn't that I'm not used to biking-- I just haven't done it on a road bike before. I guess you are saying I need to buy pedals, but I should just get platforms and use sneakers at first? Just seems like clipless is generally regarded as "the way to go" around these forums, but then again that could be said for a lot of things. I'll keep it in mind, though!


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Loraura said:


> You don't need CO2.
> 
> You do need gloves and a floor pump.
> 
> ...


agreed. I will make the case for at least getting one jersey, as I have used dri fit and compression type stuff, but after getting a jersey, it seems to be getting more and more use due to the pocket convenience.


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

One thing that has saved me a hassle several times is an adapter for a presta valve. I've often run out of CO2 after fixing a tube and didn't have enough to get it at the right PSI. sometimes you can be close enough to a gas station that would have an air compressor and the adapter becomes very useful. The glasses are also very important. Nothing like loosing the use of an eye due to a bug, dust, or getting teary eyed from the wind.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

The largest possible hidden cost comes from getting a bike with the wrong fit. Then you'll have to either change the frame, seatpost, handlebar, saddle, stem, cranks, or all of the above.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Just wanted to add Brushes,Cleaners and a chain checker along with some tools and a good book on fixing your Bike Park tools has a good one. I ride 5 days a week and have three sets of Bibs and 5 Jerseys also Arm Warmers are a real plus and a Jacket when it's really cold.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Youve got a great list.... I totally second the thought of putting more into Shoes/shorts/gloves. Personally Id go clipless right away, if not youre only delaying it and theres no point in that since you seem pretty comfortable with bikes already. The look Keo pedals are great with a pretty generous platform but the one sided entry might take some getting used to though after a week you'll be fine. Most importantly have fun riding.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Chamois Butt'r or one of the similar skin lubricants is on my list of must haves.


----------



## joyride42 (Mar 31, 2009)

I know that supporting the LBS is a must in this economy, but in certain situations online shopping might be a better choice. I was on a very strict budget, and just shopped the 'clearance' sections of big retailers (performance, nashbar, ect). I found bottle/cage for $2, shorts were $32 (off from 110) and computer for $10. I would also suggest the shoes/peddels, as they helped me out a ton. I found ultegras for $62, and sidi's for $90.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

gtpharr said:


> Chamois Butt'r or one of the similar skin lubricants is on my list of must haves.



This is one peeps didn't tell me when I started.. I learned the hard way about lubing the chamois...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

After spending all this mulah to "get started" riding, it will motivate you to keep cycling for a long time. Then you ALWAYS request bicycle-related gifts for Christmas, birthdays, anniversaries, ground hog day, etc. If you are so lucky, Father's Day is just around the corner...


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*Cyclocomputer (*not 'needed'*
Pedals
Shoes
Helmet
Shorts x<del>2</del>1
*Jersey x<del>2</del>1
Bottle
Bottle cage
Tube x2
<del>Saddle bag</del> thats what pockets are for!..can get one later when have cash..
Tire lever x2
Pump
<del>CO2 Inflator</del>
<del>CO2 Cartridge x2</del>

should be more ike $350-400

(oh BTW do NOT skimp on the contact points (a$$, hands, feet :thumbsup: )


----------



## Pbnj (Jul 13, 2009)

Something to consider when buying "online" is read the fine print because alot of times on sales items there non refundable. So you can be stuck with $32 shorts and can't return them so you end up paying full price $110 for another pair plus the $32 you have already put out so you really end up paying $142. This is not always the case, just read the fine print.


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

I also just got into biking and I would say definetly get some glasses. I got a big nasty bug in my eye on my very first ride.

Look at shooting glasses for a cheap alternative. I bought several versions of remington safety glasses from this site. They are about a 1/4 of the price that they are sold for elsewhere on the the internet, and they shipped fast. I got clear and mirrored. 
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/Remington-Safety-Glasses-T-72-with-Clear-Lens.html


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't forget that most entry level bikes have some pretty cheap tires. This may be another cost you may have to deal with.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Everyone else have mentioned the needs.. I'll suggest that you pick up a small metric allen wrench set or a small basic bicycle maintenance kit. You can get it for like $40 from pricepoint. $40 now or $40 many times at the bike shop. Most basic work is pretty easy.. Park tool's web site will learn you the ways.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

*As for pedals*

At the risk of opening a big can of worms, if you are planning to do any riding short of races or centuries consider platform pedals. My Trek Pilot sports Odyssey Triple Traps and most of my riding is done in Teva sandals. While I'm sure I'm not getting the mechanical advantage of clipless, I've also never had a problem slipping (even climbing in the rain) and I've never fallen over at a stop light while still attached to my bike  Plus, in my case, my size 13s like the bit of freedom the platforms provide.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

i rode with a saddle bag for the first few hundred miles when I started riding, then ditched it. My theory is, if it doesn't fit in your pockets you can live without it. I carry a spare tube, multi-tool, mini pump, and cell.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

alot of that is not needed. its nice to have but not a must.


a must is .....


helmet
patch kit something to inflate your tires
water bottle


shoes are not needed nor peddles to go with them, gloves, jerseys, gloves. its not needed to get on your bike and ride it.

you can enjoy your bike with loose comfy clothing and a helmet and water!


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Or you can get a $20 saddle bag and ditch the jerseys! 80% of my riding is commuting with a backpack, making the pockets useless. While I have 3 jerseys now for use on Saturday/non-backpack rides, $15 dryfit Russell or whatever t-shirts at Sports Authority work just as well as my $60 PI or whatever jerseys do. Before I got jerseys and didn't use the pack, I could get the essentials in my saddle bag. Jerseys are nice in situations, but not essential. Shorts are nice

I'd go for clipless pedals if you are already comfortable on a bike. If not comfortable yet, definitely not a requirement! I have been using SPDs, but will probably switch to road pedals as soon as these shoes wear out.

Keep in mind that the "hidden costs" continue to grow as you ride. You'll eventually want a new/different saddle, tires, lights, have to replace parts, ect. In a little over a year, I've probably spent as much on clothing, parts, ect. as I did on the initial bike purchase. But it's sure fun!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

WonderM said:


> Hi, all,
> I am trying to figure out my budget for a bike and am wondering if you could give me a heads up as to the different things I'll need to buy that aren't a bike. I am moving and won't have the few things I did have (helmet etc) so I need to start completely new, and it is my first road bike anyway. So far I've compiled this list:
> 
> *Cyclocomputer
> ...


Ditch the C02, buy a good frame pump and more shorts and jersies.You'll also need 2 bottles and 2 bottle cages as well as a good floor pump for the garage.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

livin4lax09 said:


> i rode with a saddle bag for the first few hundred miles when I started riding, then ditched it. My theory is, if it doesn't fit in your pockets you can live without it. I carry a spare tube, multi-tool, mini pump, and cell.


Not true on longer self-supported rides--you need more storage space for things. Saddle bag is also nice to have so you can just store your toolkit, tubes and such and not have to be locating it and shoving it into your jersey pockets each ride.


----------



## deathride2010 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sell it all and buy a mule...LOL

I do not know that you can say need, everyone has diferent wants and interests. Keep looking around on here and you will know what you want to get. Also when you get around other riders they at times give you stuff they no longer want or use, or the gifts they did not like. I have gotten some sweet stuff that way.

And as stated a few times, ask for bike gifts, when you can or want


----------

